# Looking for Working Line GSD breeder



## jbreadyrltw (Oct 23, 2013)

hey all first post ever! Never had a GSD all my life I've had working line Dobermans, however I've been wanting a German shepherd, I've heard less problems as far as health, nerves, and they are slightly more intelligent and trainable. So why I'm here.... I want a list of reputable working line GSD breeders, euro working lines only. If you post a breeder and someone disagrees with your answer, tell me why you disagree and give me another name as I will be researching that breeder head to toe. Also I'm active duty military so that being said Id like to spend no more than 1800$ on a puppy! Thanks for your time I look forward to some responses!


----------



## jbreadyrltw (Oct 23, 2013)

as an addition I will be using the dog for protection training through all levels and eventually ScH and IPO


----------



## jbreadyrltw (Oct 23, 2013)

one more thing sportwaffenk9.com talked to Nate harves there he seems like a good breeder and some good WL dogs. Anyone have disagreements or compliments for this breeder and why?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Just a suggestion, but for those members who primarily use "active" topics, your title may not catch their attention. Might PM the mod for the Choosing a Breeder section and see if it can be changed. There are several reputable breeders on this forum who may have the type of dog your looking for and if not then maybe some good suggestions.


----------



## jbreadyrltw (Oct 23, 2013)

thank you I'll have to do that


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I went ahead and changed the tread title to be more descriptive.

OP, are you looking to stick in your general geographical area (there are some WL breeders in Alaska and the neighboring territories of Canada, but not many) or are you willing to have a puppy shipped from out of state?


----------



## jbreadyrltw (Oct 23, 2013)

more than willing to ship from out of state, being military I can't just travel anywhere to pick up a puppy I'm sure you understand. That's why I'm really trying to keep my price 1500 for the pup but willing to go more if I had to. Nate harves is offering a male from his upcoming litter stuka and Bessie for 1200 because I'm military which is part of reason I was asking if he was a legit WL breeder


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

sportwaffen is a good kennel. he actually works his dogs and knows how to find a good fit for each individual person. i feel like his dogs are geared more towards competition people or people who are dead serious on working their dogs. not too sure if its right for someone with no experience with the breed. i went to a trail with 5 sportwaffen dogs and they all either got their bh or ipo1s during the trail.

and im not sure what you mean by protection training? if you mean like schutzhund then get a "sport" dog with high prey drive. if you want a personal protection dog then i'd look for a breeder who produces dogs who are more high in defense and are civil/sharp. best breeders are ones who work their dogs and have produced enough liters that you can talk to past buyers.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Nate is most definitely a "legit WL breeder". Just depends on if the type of dog he has fits what you're looking for or not. He's certainly worth talking to.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Carmspack is a good kennel. I also agree it depends on what your looking for but she is worth talking to.


----------



## jbreadyrltw (Oct 23, 2013)

In regards to boomer11, I have no experience with GSDs but I do have experience with some of the best WL Dobermans in the world and have been involved in both personal protection as the major, and I guess you could say I minor in ScH and IPO. I haven't had a working dog since I been here in Alaska at my new duty station, but I've been in contact with Alaska sch club and a few people there I was recommended that will help me in ScH and IPO. @ Chris wild yes I have talked with Nate quite a bit. Told him what I was doing and wanted to do, he seemed very nice and knowledgeable, however I just remember so many Doberman breeders that seemed genuine butbheard nothing butbbad reviews from the forums.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Nate is well known and you will be fine going with him.....

Lee


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sportwaffen seems to produce some nice dogs. I have only seen a couple, but have liked them. If you haven't already, I would PM Lee Wolfstraum and Chris Wild and see if they have what you're looking for. If not they will without a doubt be able to lead you in the right direction.


----------



## Ripped (Jul 4, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> Sportwaffen seems to produce some nice dogs. I have only seen a couple, but have liked them. If you haven't already, I would PM Lee Wolfstraum and Chris Wild and see if they have what you're looking for. If not they will without a doubt be able to lead you in the right direction.


I second that. May I just give you just a little further advice from my experience? Stay away from the breeders who seem to have 20+ dogs and do not train or compete them. Instead they buy them titled and breed them and make $$. The three breeders above only produce 1-3 litters if that a year and live with and continually observe their puppies and can make a much better evaluation than someone who just pairs up and breeds one after another and never really spends any personal time training them or working them themselves. They may have a great website and a great knowledge on the surface but they have no real valuable training experience to be great breeders. I think Spartanville is another one that trains their own dogs and has limited litters. Also these guys who only have 1 or 2 litters a year and train and title their dogs have no problem placing their dogs in fact people usually have to wait to get one. The mass breeder usually has one or more left from every litter and ends up "selling" it to themselves and incorporating it into their breeding program.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ripped said:


> I second that. May I just give you just a little further advice from my experience? Stay away from the breeders who seem to have 20+ dogs and do not train or compete them. Instead they buy them titled and breed them and make $$. The three breeders above only produce 1-3 litters if that a year and live with and continually observe their puppies and can make a much better evaluation than someone who just pairs up and breeds one after another and never really spends any personal time training them or working them themselves. They may have a great website and a great knowledge on the surface but they have no real valuable training experience to be great breeders. *I think Spartanville is another one that trains their own dogs *and has limited litters. Also these guys who only have 1 or 2 litters a year and train and title their dogs have no problem placing their dogs in fact people usually have to wait to get one. The mass breeder usually has one or more left from every litter and ends up "selling" it to themselves and incorporating it into their breeding program.


Is Spartanville working her dogs in sports? If so, what venues?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

These may be helpful...

My article on how to select a GSD breeder:

How to Select a Breeder - German Shepherd Guide

And my GSD breeder directory:

Breeder Directory - German Shepherd Guide

It should be a good place to start! I know some great breeders in Canada, so PM me if you need details.


----------



## jbreadyrltw (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you for all the suggestions  I really think I have found the breeder I am going to go through. I really like how knowledgeable Nate Harves is and he genuinely cares about the breed, all his dogs are beautiful and their titles and performances speak for themselves. All the other breeders mentioned seem the same way but Nate was like the first guy ive spoken too and heard nothing but great things about him on here and everywhere else I looked. Now, on another note, if you can pm about finding a legitimate protection trainer in Anchorage, Alaska to help mentor me and train my future pup that would be amazing as you all already have been by great suggestions! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ripped (Jul 4, 2013)

My Mistake Onyx girl. I was thinking of *Blackthorn Kennels*. I will edit that. Thanks.

I tried to edit the original post but I couldn't do it. Sorry I misspoke Spartanville doesn't compete or title their dogs she had a stud that I liked, "Puck" and thats why she was on my mind. Blackthorn was the one I looked at that was near me and trained her own dogs.


----------

